
The death of optimizing compilers [pdf] - deafcalculus
https://cr.yp.to/talks/2015.04.16/slides-djb-20150416-a4.pdf
======
marcosdumay
> We come so close to optimal on most architectures that we can't do much more
> without using NP complete algorithms instead of heuristics.

This is a huge hint that we might look at throwing more CPU power at the
problem.

Honestly, I don't want to talk my compiler into creating better code¹. But I
have little problem with huge runtime systems that can profile it and optimize
on the fly.

1 - Granted that maybe I won't get my way. But can we at least try the more
convenient route first?

